# Sleep Probs due to Hyp?



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I'm on day 70 & for the last 3 weeks if I'mawakened in the night I sometimes can't getback to sleep. I've never had this problembefore. I'm having a lot of 3 hour nights &it is wearing me out. Anybody else experi-ence this?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jennifer:I haven't had that happen in connection with hypnotherapy. I have had it happen in the past when I'm under extra stress, or if I've started new medication. Sometimes a new activity can get you wound up also. Is there any of this going on for you now?At any rate, Mike is sure to come up with some good suggestions for you. Good luck, and I hope it's solved soon for you. Lack of sleep is very uncomfortable.JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jennifer...sorry to hear this..Jean gives some helpful questions for you. I know that this does happen to me sometimes, but it is usually because I have something pressing on my mind. If nothing has changed in your life, such as meds, work pattern,or stressors out of the usual ones, then that would be of concern. Hopefully Mike can address this, but in the meantime, just try to relax and take a little nap here and there if it is at all possible, so you don't get too fatigued..especially if it continues!! Hope you are back on track very soon...Take care of yourself...







------------------Marilyn


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I just started on hypnotherapy and although I slept well the first few days I have been having a problem sleeping the last couple. I am thinking of doing the hypnotherapy during the day bcos I wonder if Mike's suggestion at the end that we should be alert and wide awake has an effect.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Personnally, I turn the tape off (if I'm awake) before he finishes counting out. I do not want to be fully awakened at the end. I'd like to know Mike's thoughts on this. Have you tried putting on tape 2 when you wake up? Perhaps this relaxation tape will get you back to sleep. AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

AZ...I do that too...turn it off just before he counts...but recently I have fallen asleep, and darn, I wake up exactly when he says, "..and in a moment, I am going to count..." I think Mike mentioned that when that happens, you were in the relaxed state! That is a good point..I wonder if doing the sessions at bedtime and hearing the suggestion of being wide awake, puts you there..Mike, inquiring minds again want to know!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Hi All,Occassionally we all have transient insomnia which can last for a few weeks, it could be partly that. Also the relaxation that the tapes bring can be the equivalent of 3-4 hours sleep, in business this is called power napping.







I have not known the tapes to negatively disturb the sleep pattern for any duration, so look at some of the other things going on in your life as mentioned above.The counting is a must I'm afraid.If you have tapes and you are sure, you might want to delete the count, however better still would be to put your recorder on a timer, the length of the tape is in the booklet. I hoep this helps, if I've missed anything let me know







Best RegardsMike


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I should explain what I do at the end of the tapes, if I'm still awake at that point, but don't want to be awakened fully. When I was hypnotised for anxiety many years ago, the therapist finished the tape for me with something along the lines of..."when I finish counting out, if you are going to finish your day you awaken refreshed, or if you're in bed and want to sleep, you drift off into a comfortable sleep..." I guess I add this to the counting out part and just say it to myself. Just to clarify. AZ


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

I have found this in particluar on tape five when Mike counts I wake up and have a hard time getting back to sleep but its only on that tape.Denise


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I haven't had anything change in my life(stress or otherwise) that I could attributethe sleep problems to. I thought that since the tapes say at the end to be fully awake and feel well that my subcon was telling me that when I awake in the night I was supposed to be fully awake. I listen to the tapes in the morning for this reason. I find that even when I'm very tired & sleepyI am fully rested afterward.But I have to say the problem seems to haveworked itself out.Now if my dog would quit waking me up wantingin & out!!!Thanks all!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jennifer7, I am glad to hear the problem worked itself out.







Sound like you are doing the right thing and really paying attension, which is good.I am glad they are making you feel rested, that is also a good sign.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

